#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Νέα Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση Ηλεκτρολόγου Εγκαταστάτη προς ΔΕΗ

## polytechniqISAE

Γεια σας,

Παραθέτω τα παρακάτω ερωτήματα προς απάντηση σχετικά με την νέα ΥΔΕ.

1ο Ερώτημα:  Γνωρίζει κάποιος εάν υπάρχει η Νέα Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση Ηλεκτρολόγου       Εγκαταστάτη προς ΔΕΗ, σε αρχείο doc, εάν ναι παρακαλώ να  την δημοσιεύσετε προκειμένου να γίνει download.

2ο Ερώτημα:   Τι είδος  αρχείου είναι  σχεδιασμένο το CENELEC, στο περιεχόμενο του ηλεκτρολογικού σχεδίου, που συνοδεύει την νέα Υ.Δ.Ε.

    3ο Ερώτημα:  Θα δημιουργηθούν από το ΤΕΕ η το σύλλογο Μηχανολόγων-Ηλεκτρολόγων,σεμινάρια για ενημέρωση σχετικά με την νέα ΥΔΕ.



     polytechniqENSICA-SUPAERO

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω στα ερωτήματά σου.
Το μόνο που μπορώ να δώσω είναι τον σύνδεσμο προς το σχετικό ΦΕΚ όπου το αρχείο σε μορφή PDF.

Προφανώς το γνωρίζεις αλλά το αναφέρω για όποιον δεν το έχει ακόμα πληροφορηθεί.
*Υπεύθυνης Δήλωσης Εγκαταστάτη (Υ.Δ.Ε.)*

----------


## anikolaospto

Δεν υπάρχει σε αρχείο DOC η νέα ΥΔΕ γιατί είναι κρατικό έγγραφο πλέον και όχι της ΔΕΗ.

Σεμινάρια κατά τόπους γίνονται από τους συλλόγους.

----------


## BGK

Και στα τρία ερωτήματά σου, η απάντηση είναι καταφατική.
Στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, ένα μήνα περίπου αφότου έστειλες το μήνυμά σου (στις 20/7) διοργανώθηκε αντίστοιχο σεμινάριο από τον ΠΣΔΜΗ. Αν το παρακολούθησες, έχεις όλες τις απαντήσεις. Αν όχι, η ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση επικοινωνίας του συλλόγου είναι psdmh.takATgmail.com

----------


## kosin

Δεν ξέρω αν πλέον έχουν απαντηθεί τα ερωτήματα σου. 

1)Στο παρακάτω link μπορείς να βρεις την νεά Υ.Δ.Ε. και όλα τα έντυπα σε pdf και doc.

http://www.eetem.gr/index.php?option...ogon&Itemid=72

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε.

Σε excel θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα. Μήπως υπάρχουν;

----------

